# Google- Cow, the pivot of rural economy - Organiser



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Cow, the pivot of rural economy**Organiser*It is especially useful for people suffering from malabsorption (*Irritable bowel syndrome*) and Piles. The formulation Takrarishta contains buttermilk as its *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

